

Gif.js – JavaScript GIF encoding library - electic
https://github.com/jnordberg/gif.js

======
bhouston
There seems to be a lack of dithering in the resulting images on the test page
that makes the banding in smooth gradient regions very noticeable. But other
than that, amazing job! Maybe it is just a settings issue.

------
dylanwenzlau
This is a killer library, it worked much better than our previous solution to
gif-encoding on the frontend.

shameless plug: If you want to see a fun production use case of the gif.js
library, check out [https://imgflip.com/images-to-
gif](https://imgflip.com/images-to-gif)

------
skybrian
I wonder how fast it would be without WebWorkers? Is it worth the complexity?

~~~
RussianCow
I haven't tried the library, so I can't attest to how fast/slow it is, but I
think the point of using web workers is so that the gif can be produced
asynchronously, without hanging the whole tab. So if you're producing a really
giant image, yes, it would be worth it.

------
arcameron
Why bother with gif these days, and why in the browser?

~~~
DINKDINK
To those downvoting, what use cases make GIFs better than HTML 5

~~~
arcameron
I don't follow your comment, but I should have been more explicit:

gif is a waste of bandwidth compared to a soundless webm

~~~
Wilya
Gifs work everywhere. They're heavy, but support is pretty much guaranteed.
That's still not the case for webm.

~~~
arcameron
If you're OK with screwing over Safari/IE users, you'll have pretty good
support. You could engineer a browser-based fallback to gif, but honestly I
wouldn't bother.

I'd imagine we can create an impetus to support it if we actually used it more

------
deadfall
What is the rules for resubmitting old stuff? I remember this Git repo was
posted 8 months back and double checked with the search at the bottom.

